# Luma-Tech, Patrol Light, Gem-Lite and others



## SG688 (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm running out of material; these are the last of the old ads.

Luma-Tech rechargeable flashlight from 1978. Looks like a Kel-Lite to me.







PATROL LIGHT --1984
Length: 8.4 inches/2lcm. 
Head Diameter: 2.4 inches/6cm. Body Diameter: 1.9 inches/4.75cm. 
Material: ABS Plastic. Bulb: 6 watt, PR base.
Candlepower: 15,000. Retail: $79.95.
Universal Safety Corp. 12450 Ulmetron Rd. Largo, FL 33540







Bright Star - 1968 Adding a new innovation - a lanyard loop.








Bright Star - 1976







Gem-Lite - 1976. It would appear that the Mace cannister screws into the base of the flashlight.







edit to add this one that's also in the Kel-Lite thread: Pro-Lite










[Must have had another picture here, but I don't remember what it was....]



Code 4 from 1977.


----------



## SG688 (Aug 9, 2008)

This one is selling gloves, not the light, but it's a neat picture. Damascas used the photo for years.







Also not selling the light, but it's an interesting picture on several levels. 1969.








Just like Adam-12.







Blue Eye Beam. The blue light was supposed to reflect less from intermediate glass, etc. Odd back then but looks strangely familiar now somehow.
I used up two in my car spotlight and still have two of the small handhelds.


----------



## SG688 (Nov 22, 2009)

I've reposted the pictures lost when the hosting service died. To give the thread a kick, here is the list of flashlight manufacturers from the January, 1976 Law & Order Buyers Guide.

*52. FLASHLIGHTS Manufacturers list from L&O buyers’ guide, Jan. 1976*


Al-Mar Leather Prod. Corp. 
241 Centre St. 
New York, NY 10013 
Tel. (212) WO6-2624


Bianchi Leather Prod. Co. 
100 Calle Cortez 
Temecula, CA 92390 
Tel. (714) 676-5621 


Bright Star Industries, Inc. 
600 Getty Ave. 
Clifton, NJ 07015 
Tel. (201) 772-3200 

CHEMLITE, Inc. 
P.O. Box 416 
Scottsdale, AZ 85252 
Tel. (602) 946-3322 


Chromalloy-Fulton Mfg. Div. 
713 Ottokee St. 
Wauseon, OH 43567 
Tel. (419) 335-4611 

Courtlandt Boot Jack Co., Inc. 
Makers of Jay-Pee Products 
270 Lafayette St. 
New York, NY 10012 
Tel. (212) 966-5686 


GEM Products 
623 W. Covina 
San Dimas, CA 91773 
Tel. (714) 599-1055 

Federal Laboratories, 
Inc. 
Saltsburg, PA 15681 
Tel. (412) 639-3511 

Koehler Mfg. Co. 
123 Felton St. 
Marlborough, MA 01752 
Tel. (617) 485-1000 


Midway Cap Co. 
2301 W. St. Paul Ave. 
Chicago, IL 60647 
Tel. (312) 276-4300 

Permavolt Inc. 
1901 So. Lafayette 
Box 2582 
South Bend, IN 46613 
Tel. (219) 282-1255 


Protection Products, Inc. 
10961 Bloomfield St. 
Los Alamitos, CA 90720 
Tel. (714) 821-1221 


Ray-O-Vac, ESB Inc. 
101 E. Washington Ave. 
Madison, WI 53703 
Tel. (608) 252-7400 


Russell Uniform Co. 
44 East 20th St. 
New York, NY 10003 
Tel. (212) 674-1400 


Safariland Leather 
Products 
1941 So. Walker Ave. 
Monrovia, CA 91016 
Tel. (213) 357-7902 

Streamlight, Inc. 
1010 W. 8th Ave. 
Suite C 
King of Prussia, PA 19406 
Tel. (215) 337-0570 


VSI Recreation Products Law Enforcement Division 
1410 East Walnut St. 
Fullerton, CA 92631 
Tel. (714) 870-9600 


VSP Mfg. Corp. 
Ellicott Drive 
East Syracuse, NY 13057 
Tel. (315) 437-3446 

Westlon Uniform Co., Inc. 
80 Boylston St. 
Boston, MA 02116 
Tel. (617) 482-1926 

Ziamatic Corp. 
10 West College Ave. 
Yard ney, PA 19067 
Tel. (215) 493-3618


----------



## gsxrac (Nov 23, 2009)

Thats pretty cool! A piece of flashlight history. My personal favorite is the 110,000 candlepower spotlight  I bet that thing was pretty bright when it came out though.


----------

